# Slingshot Of The Month - Dec 2012 - Discussion



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The place to talk about all things 'Slingshot of the Month' related for December 2012.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well once again I've gone and Nominated Danny0663 because well, I just love his work and his latest copper creations are his best yet.

That sexy sand blasted finish combined with his home made micarta and well picked colour spacer just does it for me.

The only problem though, was choosing which one to Nominate !

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19790-last-torpedo-shooter-dkc/










OR

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19543-is-that-a-torpedo-small-copper-shooter-dkc/


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm torn between ...



* quarterinmynose *










* Btoon84*


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

wow. Danny I'm honored you would consider it. That one of btoon's is awfully sweet. The bacote he used in a few actually kinda inspired the secret santa one I made for melvin.

But none of this is what I came here for.......

I noticed this rule in the nomination thread "Only 1 nomination per member" I assumed this meant a member could only nominate one slingshot each month, not that a member could only be nominated for one slingshot in a month. So, I went ahead with my nomination for Tobias' creation even though there is already another for a different work by him. I hope that's proper. If not I apologize.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's all good man, you did the right thing. I'll reword it a bit next month to make it clearer.

Also, woot! people do actually read the rules


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

WOW two i made are nominated ! this is the frist time ever that one i made are here.

thank you Antraxx and Quarterinmynose that you have nominated these two.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

No Problem man, it´s well deserved.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow danny, thanks for even thinking about it, that in itself is good enough for me!







and to QIMN, hey buddy! hope all is well, i didn't know about that rule, i mean i read the rules a while back, but i seem to remember there being other months in which some members were nominated for two separate works.... I imagine once hrawk clears that up, we will be safe from all that nonsense! or will it be reworded so that multiple works can be nominated? because that is what I'm game for.... if a guy can make two that are awesome.... then so be it.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Any member CAN BE nominated more than once, provided it is for a different slingshot (No point in nominating the same one twice is there







)

Only one nomination can be made by each member.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I am really pissed at myself because I had one that I wanted to nominate, but now I cannot remember for the life of me which one!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm quite surprised this one hasn't been nominated yet.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Just looked at that antler hybrid from the chunkapult man. How did I miss this in the homemades? quite a stunner.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I never saw that one, (antler hybrid) I remember it not loading when I tried to view it a while back. And yes, anything Torsten touches is insane perfection.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

cheers tosten for the nomination and thank you guys for the nice words
there will be plenty more i will be making in the future as soon as my dad finishes the garage roof i will have my work shop back and then i will begin buying tools and equipment so i can make'em as fast as i can shoot'em








cheers chunk


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

the chunkapult man said:


> cheers tosten for the nomination and thank you guys for the nice words
> there will be plenty more i will be making in the future as soon as my dad finishes the garage roof i will have my work shop back and then i will begin buying tools and equipment so i can make'em as fast as i can shoot'em
> 
> 
> ...


also guys there are the pics of it on page 3 of the link torsten put on the nomination if you want to look at it it is also in my gallery
cheers guys


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It is going to be a fiercely competitive contest....I wanna thank the Q-Man for nominating my Minotavros and wish the best to my nominated Torsten's and to all members with their fine masterpieces here.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

heck yeah! I really love the good spirit behind all this. it's all about great slingshots, with no bull**** involved. awesome.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Danny! You ole' charmer you! Thank you for your nomination! Obviously means a great deal considering the plethora of slingshots that were submitted during the month of November!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Bob, thanks a lot for the nomination!!

I saw a lot of great slingshots here - this and all the last months.
The winner is - for sure - the ww-slingshot community!

Regards
Torsten


----------

